# Muskrat Floats



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

Just finished making a few rat floats, 2x12's about 36" long with 1x2 furring strips for the boarders. going to stake them through the holes with longer furring strips or small saplings.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice job Jimmy... Are you going to cover it with cattails. They like eating the cattail shoots.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

I am Eric, have been scoping out the guy's floats on swamp talk and of course....you tube>trapping inc. RitchM and his wife Sandi do a great job on filming and catching. their videos show live rats swimming right up to and climbing up on the sides of their floats more than the ends like everyone sets these things up for. so yes I'm going to set cattails and or weeds under the traps like a giant feed bed, going with musk gland and food lures for a try. I did save a bunch of apples from the one farm to use on the triggers of my conibears, might make a float for the coni's, they will be attached by clips under the float for an experiment if I can't find the runs or bank dens.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey Jimmy, whatever you can do to get them in the trap. I never used bait or lure for muskrat, I just set around muskrat houses or looked for bank rats. I did set on feeder beds when I found them. If it's legal in your state, save the hind legs of the muskrats for mink bait, just put them in the refrigerator until your ready to use them. Do you have wire stretchers or wood?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

And, save the meat for dinner. There's some restaurant in Michigan that serves the stuff. The only one I ever ate was so good, I never wanted another. As dark as dark meat gets.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

Eric, I have 18 Bass Wood Boards 12 medium and 6 large. in the early 80's I lived across the River from Harrisburg, ran a small line on the Conodoguinet Creek which fed into the Susquehanna River it was loaded with Muskrats. high mud banks and plenty of dens, used victor long springs and a few coni bears. when the water was up I actually got to keep my fur, when it was low the kids across the creek would check my traps for me. wasn't sure if both legs could be used on the rats for Mink bait, makes sense the back has the glands. thanks for the tip!!! the guy's on you tube have little cages full of apples and carrots in the middle of some floats, don't want to mess with that. I figure some gland lure on the anchor stick should work, plus those rats love crawling up on floating things as seen in the videos......haha I'm 57 and can't wait to set steel! I saved all my venison scraps for my Bobcat and Fisher sets.

Glen, thanks for the heads up.....pity you could not have smelled that Muskrat cooking it might have saved you from even trying it, some things are just not to be eaten....unless you're that hungry, I'm not there yet!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

My pal and I cooked it up and ate it.

Never been that hungry since.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good luck bud hope you get a pile of fur


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

thanks pokeyjeeper, it will be a fun time regardless.....mostly a great learning experience, haven't set steel in a very long time!!!

just being back in the hardwoods is good enough for me... :hunter:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Good luck to you Jimmy... I bought my trapping license today, the season opened November 1st. but the fur bearers are not prime down here in the lower desert, mid December I'll set a couple of cage traps.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

raccoons are in now, I'm waiting till November 21st. that's the open of Mink and Rats, I'm not sure but it should give our raccoons a little time to prime!!!!

thanks for the prime chart it shows Novemberish for raccoons to be prime!!!

hope your cages have plenty of cats in them this year, I know you'd love to be laying some steel!!!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Eric, why dont you trap on private ground ?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

jimmy shutt said:


> raccoons are in now, I'm waiting till November 21st. that's the open of Mink and Rats, I'm not sure but it should give our raccoons a little time to prime!!!!
> 
> thanks for the prime chart it shows Novemberish for raccoons to be prime!!!
> 
> hope your cages have plenty of cats in them this year, I know you'd love to be laying some steel!!!!


 Thanx Jimmy, the chart I sent you is just a general rule, you may want to go catch one and skin it out, they might be prime. If they are, you'll be ahead of the game.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> Eric, why dont you trap on private ground ?


 I would Ed, the only private land I have to trap on is pretty far away, I would have to stay there to trap it. No electricity, no water. The ranch house does have a wood burning stove but there's to many mice for the wife. No one lives there and I don't think anyone has been there in a long time, I do have written permission...  lots of them around to.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

doesnt Scott trap a lot of private ground, just by setting traps as long as it is not posted ?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> doesnt Scott trap a lot of private ground, just by setting traps as long as it is not posted ?


 Ed, he has. You need to have a good gps that shows private property, if you don't, you'll lose your license.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks, I was thinking more of private grouns that was fenced. But yeah if not fenced or marked I see there could be a problem with regular public ground (blm or state)


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

Eric, I figured that was the case, it probably varies a little each year when prime actually is from State to State. waiting till rats and mink are in so I can conserve on fuel and up my chances on each check. I can set the farmers ponds then make a run up on the mountain where the camp is. I have seen a few nice raccoons on the way to camp scouting for deer and porcupines, maybe catch a Mink in the process.

went pheasant hunting yesterday at a lake 40 minuets away, talked to the DNR guy about trapping rats in the designated hunting areas, he mentioned they do allow trapping in the public areas just need to show him my equipment and how I plan on setting up, that could be a bonus!!!

I have a special paint job on my DP"s for the Ladies........check them ta ta's!!!!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Got you... good thing you took a pic of your dp's, probably the last time you'll see them. You show the DNR guy them and he is going to lock you up...lol. Camouflage your traps Jimmy. All your going to catch in them is gay raccoons...lmao.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sorry Jimmy, I couldn't help myself... you know I am just yanking your chain.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

well I did cry a little bit......haha....on another forum a gentleman posted his wife wanted him to paint two DP's for her because she had Breast Cancer and whooped it so to speak so in honor of all the ladies out there who had/has or is going to get that crap.....just doing what I can to support those ta ta's :]

no worries brother they are the only two I painted everything else was boiled in Black Walnut Hulls.....I don't think I'm going to be far from my traps this year. going to keep the best eye on them as I can. all my steel is USA made so I don't have a bunch sure don't want to advertise where they lay!!!!


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I must say that is a first. I've never seen DP traps painted pink. I've seen yellow, white, black, silver, orange, and brown. They are sure different looking. Who knows, they might actually work well for curious raccoons.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

for the record I had to search two days for the most awesome color pink I could find....it wasn't easy but they are PINK!!!!!!


----------

